# Changing a nib



## tbrock (Nov 14, 2010)

I have a customer that wants a fountain pen, but he wants a wider nib than the standard nib that comes in the Baron/Navigator kits. Do they just screw out or what. Too expensive to play around with, I don't want to screw the nib up just because I don't know what I am doing.


----------



## JBCustomPens (Nov 14, 2010)

1. Unscrew front section from pen barrel.
2. Grab nib and feed and unscrew.
(You may need to soak in warm water and it may require some effort.)

3. Clean feed while you have the chance.
4. Place new nib on feed. 
(Align it on straight, feed a little past breather hole.
5. Screw unit into front section.
6. Put front section back on.
This should work for you depending on pen style.

Contact Lou (DCBluesman) if you have any questions. He is the master!


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 14, 2010)

It pulls out.

BUT!!!  A wider nib is not likely to work "just great" with the existing feed.  And a wider feed is not likely to fit in the Baron housing.   Lou or Anthony could render more experienced answers, but it's not just "pull one out, insert the wider and the world is a beautiful place!!"


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 14, 2010)

If by wider you mean the span from wing to wing, you have a tricky task ahead of you. All of the kit nibs and, as far as I know, all of the secondary market nibs from Anthony, Brian, etc. which fit the Baron will have similar wing spans. You cannot simply swap a larger nib, because the larger nibs are built to fit a 6 mm feed vs. a 5 mm feed for the Baron and Juniors. The 6 mm feed will not fit the Baron or Jr. collars. If your customer doesn't mind paying for a custom fit, I may be able to help. Let me know via PM.


----------



## KenV (Nov 14, 2010)

You can move up to a pen with a larger feed than the Baron (smaller nib) --  there are a number of great fountainpens styles which use a larger feed than the Baron family.

I suggest a pen with a bigger feed rather than a hybrid --


----------



## patsikes (Nov 14, 2010)

I just posted a video on YouTube last week on replacing a nib: http://www.youtube.com/norskwoodshop#p/a/u/1/LPVh7NyIeXg


----------



## ctubbs (Nov 14, 2010)

There are three entries in the library about FPs and nibs.  One of them is here
http://content.penturners.org/BTN/BTN2-2008.pdf.  The video by Pat is what I was hunting.  I'm glad he put it back, I forgot to bookmark it.
Charles


----------



## glycerine (Nov 17, 2010)

Do you mean a wider writing tip?


----------

